# what would you think of a company uses this for a work truck?



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry about the quality, all I had was my camera phone.
it's a local company, and they have several trucks, all painted the same way, bright orange, with what appears to be house paint and a paint brush, and the company name hand painted on the side of the truck. It seems like they are successful, considering I see their trucks all over, but it seems like a rather unprofessional way of doing business. What does anyone else think?


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't let them walk my dog for free


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

git-r-done


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They just ran out of room to finish the slogan. The entire company slogan is:

We do anything...half-ass at best.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like 'We do anything to go mudding on our time off'.


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

Perfect for demoltaion derby but not for work


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

haaaaaaaaack


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> It seems like they are successful, considering I see their trucks all over, but it seems like a rather unprofessional way of doing business.


Just because you see their trucks all over, doesn't really mean their successful, just means they haven't been through those homeowners that would actually hire someone like them, haven't run out of money yet, or haven't yet been sued by a homeowner for screwing something up.

Yeah, it's a cute little truck for weekend play, but not something I would want to project a professional image with in the construction/service trades.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I would use them, they do anything, I'd have them clean up the dog poop in may yard.


.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

it looks weird, but you never know, they could have a big following, and they could do quality work.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

It's one step up from the hacks who have no licensing info., or other pertinent information displayed on their vehicles.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Got your attention didn't it?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

It may be like my dad, he sees a old short school bus, old ambulence, or old little motor home and says that would make a nice work truck. 

He does good work but no way in hell would I hire somone who drives a old motor home or school bus.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

You're in Montana- isn't that the standard-issue vehicle out there????


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

we could all have tons of trucks on the road if we only spent $500 on each on


----------



## Agolk2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Screw their clients, can you imagine the type of employees those trucks attract? I can just imagine every workman showing up drunk at their jobs. It is a fun looking truck though, would be better for a demolition company :gun_bandana:

Well, I guess they DO do anything!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

They do anything so they may have to drive across a mud bogging pit to get to your house.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool fun truck for the weekend. What about these guys????????


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

This is my favorite!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

they have a couple old ford crew cabs and at least one box truck that I have seen. I guess any publicity is good publicity?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

TempestV said:


> they have a couple old ford crew cabs and at least one box truck that I have seen. I guess any publicity is good publicity?


Sure if it reaches it's intended target audience. Their probably not looking for upscale work anyways. If they have a couple 3 crews going, can't be too bad.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

That's almost exactly what I was thinking I want for work trucks :laughing: But not quite so tall, doors on it, proper signage and custom deck with fuel tank and tool box built in. It would fit the service I provide though. Our niche is extreme terrain access solutions. I want my trucks to be able to get to the machines no matter where they are working to bring fuel/tools.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

TempestV said:


> sorry about the quality, all I had was my camera phone.
> it's a local company, and they have several trucks, all painted the same way, bright orange, with what appears to be house paint and a paint brush, and the company name hand painted on the side of the truck. It seems like they are successful, considering I see their trucks all over, but it seems like a rather unprofessional way of doing business. What does anyone else think?


I think they are going to get wet when it rains.

I think they are going to have a harder time loading/unloading the truck for certain jobs because it's up so high.

I think they aren't going to get any of the bigger more profitable jobs because no one with a big house wants that parked in front.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Only two words come to ming when I see that truck

Yeeeee Hawwwww


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

These Guys Have The Spirit!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

They may not have any certification, real construction experience, or insurance, and probably specialize in working for house-flippers....

I picture them working for low ball prices and, as stated, willing to do anything.... There's a strong market (demand) for that. Just look on Craig's list.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about this and wonder if some are to quick to judge a contractor by the vehicle he drives....maybe some judge me harshly by my truck. I have a 1990 F-350 4x4. It has well over 500,000 k on it, body is in good shape except for the drivers side front fender is rusted out. It has those bullet hole stickers all over it  not very professional but they were on it when I bought it and the price was right. It has no signs on it at all yet...not till I get rid of the bullet holes and rusty fender :no: lol I had a nice truck, not new but nice. But as lots of you know it got stolen and I had to get a new one. I have more important things to invest in then a shiny new truck. New attachments for our machine, tools, employees and so on. A shiny truck is at the bottom of the priority list. Our machine and the tools we need to do the job right are at the top of the list.
Another example. I met a fellow the other day that would like to do some carpentry work for us. He drives an ugly old minivan with home made lettering on it...the type of unit most of you would walk away from thinking he must be an unlicensed hack if he drives that. But open up the van and look inside...nothing but the best of every type of tool he could possibly need to do the job right. All his paper work is in order and he is insured to the max. 
To me it's not how you get to the job, it's how you do it when you get there. A shiny truck with fancy lettering means nothing to me, anyone can put themselves into debt to buy one of those. What's in the truck and how the person driving it conducts business is far more important.
I am sure I will have nice shiny truck one day but for now my old beast packs my shiny tools around just fine and allows me the cash flow to buy more shiny tools to better serve my customers.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I consider my truck to be *the* most important tool I have. With out a reliable truck, I'm not reliable.

I'm a carpenter at heart but a business man too. If a miss a day in the field, it costs me big time and I'm not much into taking a "surprise" day off to turn a wrench.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree it is important to have a dependable truck but it does not have to be new to be dependable, just well taken care of. I have put neary 6000 k on my old truck since I got it and it runs perfect. This month I have a new PowerGrip attachment (fancy grapple) coming for our machine, hired a new employee and am looking at buying a mini track loader. Those are far more important/useful to me then spending that money on a flashy truck to drive around. If I had a big truck payment to make I could not do those things and my business would not be growing as fast as it is.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I found their website, here is a pic from some of the we do anything section: I think they called that a weaved valley they recently did.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

OH MAN MIKE!
My cheeks hurt, I can't stop laughing at that roof. That is hilarious.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at the reaction they got. I'd hire their PR man. They're getting noticed and sooner or later people will call them and offer a smaller end job to see their work. Seems they've found a way to get their work noticed quicker then the rest of you. As for those of you who judge work ethics on the piece of equipment they drive? Shows how really shallow you are.


----------



## ottik1 (Jun 8, 2008)

i remember starting out.....my vehicle wasnt pretty by no means. took some time to get established, and buy better quality equipment, personally, i wouldnt have hired them after seeing the roof pic


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

ottik1 said:


> i remember starting out.....my vehicle wasnt pretty by no means. took some time to get established, and buy better quality equipment, personally, i wouldnt have hired them after seeing the roof pic


I do believe that roof picture was a joke and if it wasn't done by them, someone better post something saying it was a joke. What comes around goes around.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember this ad on TV?









I first saw this, I thought, 'What dumbarse would use a sponge monkey to promote their food? Well, I never went to Quiznos before that commerical and now, I went just to see what the hype was about. Excellent sandwiches and I'm hooked. All because of a dead sponge mokney signing about their food. Who would of thought that it'd actually work?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Cdat said:


> Look at the reaction they got. I'd hire their PR man. They're getting noticed and sooner or later people will call them and offer a smaller end job to see their work. Seems they've found a way to get their work noticed quicker then the rest of you. As for those of you who judge work ethics on the piece of equipment they drive? Shows how really shallow you are.


Shallow or not, this is business and your customers often make their buying decision based upon what you consider to be shallow considerations. I'm not looking for a friend when I go on an estimate, I'm looking for a customer. 

I wouldn't get offended if a potential customer might make a snap decision on my companies ability to do the job, if on the way up the sidewalk to their front door they saw me:

Hold one finger to the side of my nose and blow a big snot on his side walk.
Checked inside his mailbox and read through his mail.
Wiped off the dog crap I stepped on using his newspaper.
Kicked the family dog laying on the porch.
I was wearing a dirty Female Body Inspector t-shirt.
A baseball cap that said "Week end Forecast - Mostly drunk, with a chance of horny"

Hey, none of that has anything to do with my ability to do quality work. :no:


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

Maybe it's all they can afford. I was talking to the guys in the photo below and they get heaps of work but only get 20 cents an hour (between them all lol) and this is all the can afford at the moment. They did say something about putting the competition out of business then they can raise their rates :laughing:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Im with you brian. A flashy truck to me (as a customer) just means these guys are going to make a lot of money off me. Im not saying you shouldent have a nice truck if your buisness is big enough that spending 40-50k is a drop in a bucket. If you have to think, can i afford this truck, then you probably dont need it. I do believe in looking professional and serious about doing quallity work and that orange 4x4 does not portray that, but i see nothing wrong with a cheap work truck long as it is the proper type vehicle for the job. I drive a 91 s10. It has a new white paint job bed liner and tool box and soon ladder rack and i have less than $1000 in it total. It looks and works like a work truck and is paid for. The tools in the box cost more than the truck. Now i do have one of those 45k dollar crew cab diesels but i only have 18k in it and looking to sell it cause it just sits there. I dont really believe those guys put that picture of the shingle job on the internet and was bragging on it even if it was theirs. If it is true then i whouldent hire them shingle a dog house. My 2c


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Too bad you didn't get a pic of the gun rack in the rear window! 
My 85 Suburban needs body work,shocks,brakes and a windshield. Sometimes it doesn't start in the morning. Sometimes it doesn't start after a long day on the job. Grease and drywall dust mix into a nasty mess! I do quality work at a decent price and don't spend my time profiling for prospects when I am supposed to be hanging a job. A guy I used to team up with has 4 or 5 new shiny eyesores, a dozen or so illegals and charges high for lousy work,then has the balls to badmouth anyone who complains about his sevice. The work speaks for itself,a truck is a truck. 
PS I love my truck. 
PPS My first work truck was a '72 Buick Skylark w/455. It purred right past lots of 4WDs during snowstorms.


----------



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

I lived in Bozeman for a couple of years. Those trucks/cars/vans were everywhere. It seems like they must stay pretty busy because all of the vehicles they have. They are all pos's but they still have to make payroll.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

It doesn't bother me that the truck is an old beater- most companies around here have at least one old beater work truck. My problem with it is their paint job and lettering- if that is the standard of quality that they strive for on their own property, what kind of standard of quality do they strive for on their customer's property? I'd hazard a guess that the trucks were more professional before they were painted than after.

Edit: webs- I grew up in Corvallis, and my dad does a fair amount of work in Hamilton.


----------



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

TempestV- i've lived in Corvallis my whole life (25 years) and I am currently doing a job in Hamilton. What does your dad do?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I grew up in Corvallis, till I went to school in Bozeman. My dad is a contractor specializing in remodels.


----------



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

What is your name? what is your dad's company name? I went to school in bozeman too


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Looking at your profile- that isn't Weber as in the buses I rode to school is it?

Name is Ray Bailly. My dad's company is Willow Creek Construction.
If you are the Webers with the school buses, my aunt Pat Matts drove the pinesdale route about 14 years ago.


----------



## Webs (Dec 7, 2005)

Ya we are the bus people. My dad runs the buses in Corvallis and I help out a little bit. I got into construction for some crazy reason. I have heard your name but I can't say that I know it. Has your dad been staying very busy? Its been a little slow around here.
Do you know Robert Langley? He is a roofer over there in bozeman.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

JBBS said:


>


:laughing::clap::notworthy


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Some of you guys are missing the point...

Anyone who is out in front of the customer selling their company and their work needs to promote their company in every way.

And yes, this includes what they drive, how they drive it and how it looks. 

You can spend well under 20k on a vehicle that will be reliable and professional looking, and the market will bear that cost.

Though I personaly prefer to buy lightly used vehicles, there is also nothing wrong with buying a brand new vehicle and driving it for 250k, the market will bear that cost as well.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Keep in mind, a work vehicle that has been modified and fixed up is likely going to be the first bit of work of yours that a client or potential boss ever sees, even if it has nothing to do with the kind of work that you are doing. If that work looks professional and well done, that would create a good first impression. What kind of quality would you expect these people to put into their work, when you can see all the quality they put into painting their truck?

Oh, and Webs, Last I heard, my dad's company wasn't having any trouble finding work. Never heard of a Langely around Bozeman.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

First off, NO, that poor roofing photo is NOT from those guys with the orange truck. 

It is a photo on the Inspect-NY site operated by Daniel Friedman at the following link: http://www.inspect-ny.com/roof/roofing.htm

Hey, the truck did get a lot of attention right? 
What is it that P.T. Barnum said? 
No, not the one about a sucker being born every minute. 
I think it went, "There Is No Such Thing As Bad Publicity."

Secondly, here is the information for the 2 partners who operate that business:

*Company Profile: David Hailey & Kelly Barbao*


document.write('');	
Year Started:1995
State of Incorporation:N/A
URL:N/A
Location Type:Single Location
Stock Symbol:N/A
Stock Exchange:N/A
Also Does Business As:We Do Anything
NAICS:N/A
SIC #Code:4212
Est. Annual Sales:$310,000
Est. Employees:6
Est. Employees at Location:6
Contact Name:David Hailey
Contact Title:Owner

*Categories: *Garbage Collection, Moving Services, Handyman Services, Construction Site Clean-Up Services



Ed


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

*My work truck*










Its beat to hell but runs better then your fords. :laughing:

Your $50k fords would have been junk years ago if they were put to the abuse this rig got.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Its beat to hell but runs better then your fords. :laughing:
> 
> Your $50k fords would have been junk years ago if they were put to the abuse this rig got.


The only evidence I can see of abuse is that ugly paint job. No dings, dents, ect. Now, it wouldn't surprise me if humiliation would be enough to kill a Chevy, but it isn't going to kill a Ford. Ford actually learned a lot about building quality cars from Toyota, which is rather interesting, because Toyoda (who started Toyota) went to a Ford factory to learn about mass production. Look into the Toyota Production System.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> The only evidence I can see of abuse is that ugly paint job. No dings, dents, ect.


Can you see it now???? Its 10x worse then it looks, rocker panel is shoved in about 10in. That will be fun welding a new one in. Im looking for a new fender and door for it.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Can you see it now???? Its 10x worse then it looks, rocker panel is shoved in about 10in. That will be fun welding a new one in. Im looking for a new fender and door for it.


I think what you are seeing is the result of low light and a crappy camera phone camera. There is one of those black fabric "bra" things that goes over the grill, which doesn't show up real well in the picture and makes it look like the quarter panel is crunched in. When you see it in real life, it's actually a pretty straight body.


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

Have you seen any of their completed jobs? Who knows? It may be an awsome carpenter with a completely new marketing idea. After all, it did compell you to take a picture. :thumbsup: Don't judge a book (or work truck) by it's cover. So the guy doesn't have a door, maybe he's on a strict budget. :whistling And besides, we all have to start somewhere. How many of us had gleaming new worktrucks right out of the gate? That doesn't include the young guys around here that still live with mom & dad. (which I consider cheating) (IF YOU'RE OLD ENOUGH TO START A BUSINESS YOU'RE OLD ENOUGH TO LIVE ON YOUR OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!) Sorry, just a little side note for those that think their something for starting a business while living on Mom & Dad's dime....:no::no: you know who you are.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

They are a *CLEAN UP* crew! They should *NOT* have pretty vehicles! If I saw a clean up crew with pretty vehicles, I'd wonder how well they really clean up. The truck, ad's and name all fit perfectly with their job!


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

It certainly is not what I would have out there but what those guys are doing is definitely an effective strategy, especially if they do quality work because everyone already knows that they are the orange truck guys. There is a furniture company in New England called 'Bob's Discount Furniture' and they pay to have a marketing company make crappy and tacky commercials for them based on studies that people respond to ads and marketing that make them comfortable and confident in their spending. The opposite is true as well. If I pulled into the driveway of a rundown home in an M5, will I be able to give an estimate without the homeowner already having a preconception that am ripping them off?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey what ever works to get the phone ringing, I mean they must be doing something right ugly trucks and all.. I had my neighbor who used to do windows and doors, well that market dropped off in our area, now he does blown in insulation, He told me his truck tells people he does quality work, I told him no it doesn't it says I will charge you up the azz so I can make the $450.00 payment on this truck. I told him my work speaks for me not my truck, it's there to get me from point A to point B and haul my tools and materials. I'm not into keeping up with the Jones, cause it's a waste of money.:thumbsup:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

If anyone wonders why the construction industry has huge image problems... why people think they can just abuse the contractors they hire... and so on...

Look no further than this thread...


----------

